# Bathing in the Mealworms?



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

So on occasion I'll let Finnick get his own mealworms from the container. They're in a small plastic cup with some soil. He goes absolutely nuts digging around and finding worms to eat.

The problem is this: instead of snuffling out worms and eating them, he's decided it's insanely fun to dig the entire contents of the cup onto his play blanket, dirt, worms, and all, and then roll around in it like a maniac while devouring any worms he happens to roll on.

I've read the posts from ages ago regarding sand substrates and chinchilla dust, so I know neither of those are safe in high doses. But what about just an occasional rolling party in the mealworm dirt?


----------



## DibsMonster (Nov 10, 2014)

I am not sure but that just sounds incredibly adorable. My meal worms come in oatmeal not dirt and i usually just use tweezers to get them out and put them on a paper plate. Haven't let him actually dig for them yet.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I know, I agree with the above, I was thinking about how cute that's gotta be too haha.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

When you get the mealies home, you should actually transfer them to oatmeal, not dirt, so that they can eat healthy before they become hedgie food. 

But yeah, this behavior seems cute and not harmful.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I'll keep trying to get a video. He always stops the second the camera comes out.

I throw some apple and carrot slices in with my wormies. They seem to be happy enough eating that, but I'll switch to oatmeal if that's a better food source for them.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I managed to get him out before breakfast this evening and caught him rolling around like a cute little fool.

This should be it here:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

For some reason most US hedgehog owners are against sandbaths while half of Europe gives their hedgehog regular sandbaths (usually chinchilla sand). Most hedgehogs love it and I have never seen any issues with it.

You can keep mealworms on oatmeal but they still need to be fed with fruit/veggies etc.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Sounds good. Thanks for the info Draenog!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

The problem with chinchilla sand is that it is volcanic and has sharp edges which can damage lungs if inhaled. 

I think my Nara would roll in the mealworm container if I let her. She gets so excited when she sees the container. 

My mealies come in a meal/oat mixture. I feed them carrot or squash pieces once a week. 

That Finnick is a cutie, nice dark mask!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks! I had 5 hedgies to choose from but I honestly didn't even hold the others. I picked him up and he went straight in my sweater and out my sleeve then sat in my hand and snuffled at me. I knew he was the one .


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Ok, that video is adorable. I was going to get some fresh mealies for Link and this may just have to be a new evening event for us.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG that was so cute. He was so excited to get his mealies!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

You'll have to try and get a video of Link if he's as silly as Finn, sweetergrrl! I can't wait to see!


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

I just had to put a sand bath in my ones cage. He loves it so much and does what yours did but for ages. Seems like ingrained natural behaviour so I'd take the 'sand is bad' view with a pinch of salt!!!


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

That is the cutest thing I have ever seen! I think I am going to have to try that!!


----------



## DibsMonster (Nov 10, 2014)

CUTEST THING EVER!!!!!! I love the video ))))


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Hehe thanks guys! 

Nick, my biggest concern is that they go so wacky when they're rolling that they might get something stuck in their noses or ears. In the wild hedgehogs would just deal with an impaction but I don't want to risk reducing Finn's lifespan just because he enjoys it. I'm trying to find a medium that's big enough to not get stuck up a nose and won't scratch like chinchilla sand. 

The dirt that my mealies come in is fairly large, more of a mulch, so it's probably alright. He'll also roll in oatmeal, which is a pretty good size. Anything with sharp, small grains makes me nervous. I've read that some hedgies will roll in smooth fish gravel but I haven't tried that yet. I'm still going through all the stuff people in Europe are letting their hogs roll in. There's so much contradictory information! 

Ultimately, I have found a few cases of vet visits because of sneezing from chinchilla sand and one case of a vet visit for play sand stuck up a hedgie's nose. Nothing for soil, gravel, oats or larger grain sands.

Just some stuff to think about!


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

The video is so adorable! He's such a cutie, I love his coloring!


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

I am not an experienced hedgie owner but i think that the dust might get into the hedgehog's eyes. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ChocolatePintoHoglet (Nov 15, 2014)

That might be the cutest thing ive ever seen!! X


----------



## Tifa'sHuman (Feb 13, 2015)

I have no helpful information but I'm here to say 2 things. 
1) He's a very handsome boy
2) That was the most adorable thino ever. It completely made my day


----------

